
How to Respond to Ageism in a Job Interview - Gpetrium
https://hbr.org/2019/08/5-ways-to-respond-to-ageism-in-a-job-interview?ab=hero-subleft-1
======
zadkey
I don't know if these tips help that much. My dad is an older electrical
engineer, with experience with embedded systems, telecommunications networks,
Unix, and R, Python, and Data Science. He regularly has great phone interviews
only to hear after the in person interview "We are moving forward with a
different candidate."

My dad however is nearly bald with grey hair and his skin is a little worse
for the wear.

I am very sad to seem him like this and wish I could do something for him. The
only thing I can think of though is to tell him to look for remote roles so
that they don't see what he actually looks like and won't discriminate against
him.

------
scrumper
Some good, constructive advice in here amongst some of the usual pablum.
Reframing is clever: "We're looking for younger minds." "Well, what you're
actually looking for is innovative thinking and here's XYZ that I can bring."

------
SamReidHughes
> more people under 45 were exhausted (43%) than those over 45 (35%), with the
> least exhausted group being those over 60.

Welp, they aren’t making the greatest case against ageism here, are they.

~~~
resoluteteeth
> Welp, they aren’t making the greatest case against ageism here, are they.

Huh? Are you assuming that less exhausted implies less productive? Would you
assume the same thing if the results were the other way around?

~~~
SamReidHughes
Well it sure suggests that younger people work harder. I can assure you I am
more exhausted when I am more productive.

~~~
mikestew
_Well it sure suggests that younger people work harder._

...and/or less efficiently.

~~~
java-man
... and for less money

~~~
mikestew
Upfront cost, or TCO?

~~~
java-man
in my experience, often the decisions are being made not in the interest of
cost savings, or efficiency, but following short term interests of the
management.

as long as there is somebody to do the "work", they are fine.

